# HO Slot Car Racing - Clifton Park, NY



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm hosting an afternoon of slotcar racing on 11/19/2011 from 4:00 PM until we're worn out. Bring your stock slotcars (SG+, SRT, Mega G, 440x2, etc.), your favorite beverage and a snack to share. If you don't have a car I have several 440x2's and SG+.

Please e-mail or PM me for directions and to let me know you're coming.

To learn more about my track, see the link below for the build thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257356

Bob B.
[email protected]
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

We had a good turnout last night with 7 Racers (including a few HobbyTalk members: Dusted, Gary#8 & Jeeper).

After a few hundred hot laps, we ran 25 lap round robin heat races and Vince ran away from the field completing 99 laps - 10 laps ahead of second place :thumbsup:

Thanks to everyone who attended and I look forward to getting together again :wave:

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't make it Bob. Glad you guys had a good time! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it Bob. Glad you guys had a good time! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


No problem Joe...you're always welcome! I'll let you know the next time I have an event. I'm thinking early January or February.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving 

Bob B.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Right back to ya!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey all, I had a great time at Bob's! Just a reminder that Vince will be running races this comming Tuesday 12/6/11 @ 6:00pm races start when everyone gets there. His email is [email protected] for directions to his house. Couple miles off exit 11 east I-90. Track is TOMY 4' x 16' 4 lane with trackmate scoring!


----------

